# Don't think my levothyroxine is working...



## tinkerbell31 (Jun 10, 2010)

They upped my dosage from 50 to 75 about five weeks ago, because my TSH was 3.26ish.....I had noticed some symptoms (ummmmm. When my levels first started going up, I noticed a drastic increase in breast tenderness before periods:ashamed0002

About five weeks ago, I noticed an increase in the same symptoms, after is all but disappeared when my levels were about 1.0. That was the point the 3.26 level showed up, and they raised. Unfortunately, I haven't noticed the same relief in symptoms that I did with my initial response to the levo. :sad0049:

Other than that, I'm not feeling horrible, but I did notice another symptom. I have noticed an occasional pain on one side of my thyroid. Not continuous, but like a twinge. I've noticed it even more today.

Any thoughts?

Oh! And, I heard that Vit D interfers with the absorbtion of levo. Does anyone know if sun exposure has an effect on the absorbtion??


----------



## CA-Lynn (Apr 29, 2010)

As I understand it, it's supplements of several different kinds that can have an effect on the absorption of Levothyroxine.

However, your TSH is in the normal range. When are you next scheduled to have bloodwork?

Presumably you're taking supplements, and if so, were they prescribed by your MD? Will you be seeing your doctor soon?

http://www.cumc.columbia.edu/dept/thyroid/thyroiditis.html


----------



## tinkerbell31 (Jun 10, 2010)

CA-Lynn said:


> As I understand it, it's supplements of several different kinds that can have an effect on the absorption of Levothyroxine.
> 
> However, your TSH is in the normal range. When are you next scheduled to have bloodwork?
> 
> ...


I'm scheduled to have my next bloodwork within two weeks. My doc says my TSH should be between .2 and 2.2 with my symptoms and with my elevated thyroid peroxidase antibodies. He seems to be one of the docs that treat symtomatically and in conjunction with the numbers instead of strictly following the TSH level guideline. From what I've read, that's a good thing, because many people still feel symptoms while they are within normal range.

I'm not taking any supplements at all.


----------



## hillaryedrn (Dec 14, 2009)

Ok, it's still withing the "time frame" for your body to be getting to theraputic range from your dose change of Levo. I really would wait until you get new blood work. It takes about 8 weeks to get the full effect of a dose change with thyroid replacement. No, I wouldn't think sun exposure would affect Levo. That is a naturally occurring vitamin "creation". You can't stay inside and shielded completely from the sun. That just isn't healthy. I'll do some more researching, but I don't think that would affect it.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

tinkerbell31 said:


> They upped my dosage from 50 to 75 about five weeks ago, because my TSH was 3.26ish.....I had noticed some symptoms (ummmmm. When my levels first started going up, I noticed a drastic increase in breast tenderness before periods:ashamed0002
> 
> About five weeks ago, I noticed an increase in the same symptoms, after is all but disappeared when my levels were about 1.0. That was the point the 3.26 level showed up, and they raised. Unfortunately, I haven't noticed the same relief in symptoms that I did with my initial response to the levo. :sad0049:
> 
> ...


When are you due for labs? Hopefully you will get TSH, Free T3 and Free T4?


----------



## HeidiBR (Apr 4, 2010)

It does seem that the Synthroid (in my case) works and then stops working.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

tinkerbell31 said:


> They upped my dosage from 50 to 75 about five weeks ago, because my TSH was 3.26ish.....I had noticed some symptoms (ummmmm. When my levels first started going up, I noticed a drastic increase in breast tenderness before periods:ashamed0002
> 
> About five weeks ago, I noticed an increase in the same symptoms, after is all but disappeared when my levels were about 1.0. That was the point the 3.26 level showed up, and they raised. Unfortunately, I haven't noticed the same relief in symptoms that I did with my initial response to the levo. :sad0049:
> 
> ...


Initial thoughts are maybe your dosage is not enough.

You should insist on a FT-4 in addition to the TSH when you have your labs drawn. TSH is not for dosing - it's a diagnostic test.


----------

